# Louisiana Kayak Fishing Tournament!



## swamppro (Jan 20, 2008)

When:
Saturday March 15th

Where: 
Boudreaux's Motel
Leeville, LA

The date has been set, PaddlePalooza V is on its way!! It is going to be a little different from last years tournament. 

First there will be no team competition. One of the reason this was taken out is because we are now allowing all hook and line catches, this includes using live, dead, and artificial baits, (fall'n tide will be this year's arit only tournament) so we expect there to be more fish caught and more slams put together.

Also there is now a two species minimum to enter the Cajun Slam and Trash Slam categories. Since I decided to add this rule I have also added a "heavy red" category, only slot reds qualify for this division no fish equal to or greater than 27" will be allowed.

The trash slam category will be made up of Black Drum, Sheepshead, and White trout. 

There are now minimum lengths required for all fish entered. Flounder and sheepshead must be 10" and the white trout must be 12". It makes me sad to see when "sportsman" kill game that can't be eaten. Thus the reason for the size requirements, anything smaller would be a waste of time to put on ice. Of course the legal Louisiana size limits will apply as well. 

Check out www.bckfc.org for the official rules and prize information.

I hope to see some of ya'll there!


----------

